# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الخميس 2 ابريل 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												(باج نيوز) يورد التفاصيل الكاملة لاجتماع سوداكال مع مالك قناة المريخ 											

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
انعقد على نحو مفاجئ، اجتماع ضم رئيس نادي المريخ آدم عبد الله سوداكال ومالك قناة المريخ الباشمهندس محمد عمر الفاروق.
وعلم “باج نيوز” أن الجلسة التي انعقدت بمكتب سوداكال نهار امس“الأربعاء” ناقشت وضعية قناة المريخ، واستفسر سوداكال عن العديد من النقاط  حول القناة.
وبحسب ما تحصل عليه ( باج نيوز) فإن سوداكال دخل في نقاش مع الفاروق بخصوص  موقف قناة النادي إلى جانب الصعوبات التي تواجهها قبل أن يعود ويدفع بطلب  بتبعيتها الكاملة إلى المريخ خلال الفترة القادمة.
وطلب سوداكال خلال الجلسة من مالك القناة إيقاف عملية بيع أسهمه في القناة التي شرع فيها “عمر الفاروق” خلال الفترة الماضية.
ووعد سوداكال، بضخ أموال كبيرة لتطوير القناة وتشغيلها بما يليق بسمعة المريخ
من جانبه رحب الباشمهندس محمد عمر الفاروق بالاجتماع مع سوداكال فيما امتنع  عن الرد بخصوص طلب رئيس النادي فيما يتعلق بإيقاف عملية بيع اسهمه التي  تبلغ (60%).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
 إسماعيل حسن 
 ورحل موسيقار الكرة السودانية 


  * ورحل دكتور الكرة السودانية... وموسيقارها... وقيثارتها... وعازف  كمانها... اللاعب الدرة، كمال عبد الوهاب، بعد معاناة مع المرض، الزمته  السرير سنوات وسنوات... (نسأل الله أن تكون كفارة له).  
 * رحل أمس بجسده، ولكن بقى اسمه يرن في وجدان كل عشاق كرة القدم، ومحبي فنونها الحقة..
 * لم يكن الدكتور لاعباً ككل اللاعبين.... ولا نجماً ككل النجوم.. إنما كان شيئاً آخر لا ندري له اسما... 
 * كان فلتة... كان ساحراً... وكان فناناً يرسم بالكرة لوحات لا مذكورة في الكتاب، ولا مألوفة في الملاعب... 
 * لوحات (حقتو براه)..
 * كان مبدعاً.... ينسج بالكرة ما لا يخطر على بال.. 
 * وكان عندما يستلم هذا الكمال -- والكمال لله وحده -- الكرة؛ (يصن) الجميع، كأن على رؤوسهم الطير، ليروا ما الذي سيفعله بها....
 * كان اللاعب الوحيد الذي يتوجه مباشرة نحو المدافعين... ويطرحهم واحداً تلو الآخر، قبل أن يضع الكرة في الشباك..
 * وكانت تمريراته مذهلة، تخلع الخصم قبل الزميل، وتطرب جماهير الفريق الآخر، قبل أن تطرب جماهيره..
 * كان لاعباً من كوكب آخر .. لا من كوكب الأرض.. 
 * بيليه.. إيزبيو.. ماردونا..  زيدان.. ميسي.. كريستيانو.. الجن الأحمر..   كلهم بالنسبة لنا ولكل من رأي كمال عبد الوهاب رأي العين؛ تلاميذ عاديين  جداً إذا ما قورنوا به..
 * يكفي أنه أول لاعب تم اختياره للفريق القومي من الدرجة الثانية عندما كان يلعب في ابوعنجة..
 * وقع للمريخ في ديسمبر عام ظ،ظ©ظ¦ظ©م، ولم يمض على توقيعه عام، إلا وحقق  المريخ معجزة الفوز بالدوري بدون هزيمة أو تعادل.. ثم معجزة الفوز بالدوري  بدون هزيمة وبتعادل واحد في الموسم التالي مباشرة.. 
 * ويكفي أنه اُدخل  في آخر خمس دقائق لمباراة الفريق القومي أمام نظيره الإثيوبي المؤهلة  لأولمبياد ميونيخ، فأحرز الهدف الوحيد الذي كفل لنا التأهل.. وأذكر أن  معلقنا علي الحسن مالك رحمة الله عليه، انفعل مع هذا الهدف بشكل هستيري،  وصرخ قائلاً ما معناه.. أمسك كمال الكرة من خارج الخط، وتقدم بها بكل ثقة  وثبات، كأن عمره في الملاعب خمسين عاماً، وراوغ من راوغ، ووضعها بكل هدوء  داخل مرمى الحبش..
 * وأذكر مقالة لزميلنا الراحل الأستاذ عوض أبشر -  رحمة الله عليه - كتبها صبيحة اليوم التالي لمباراة جمعت المريخ بالهلال،  قال فيها بالحرف: وعندما تصل الكرة لكمال، ويتوجه بها نحو المرمى، يتراجع  مدافعو الهلال، ويتحاشى كل منهم أن يتصدى له، كأنما بقدمه مس من كهرباء..
 * الحديث عن كمال، وسحر كمال، وفنون كمال، وما قدمه للكرة السودانية على  صعيد المنتخب وناديه، يحتاج لهذه الصحيفة كاملة لو تكفي.. ويحتاج لمفردات  من نوع خاص، تناسب ما كان يقدمه من نوع خاص لكرة القدم..
 * رحمك الله حبيبنا كمال بقدر ما أطربتنا، واسعدتنا، وافرحتنا.. واسكنك فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والأبرار..
 * اللهم إن كان محسناً زد في حسناته.. وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته..  واغسله اللهم بالماء والبرد، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من  الدنس....
 * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.. "إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون" صدق الله العظيم.. 
 * وكفى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
 جعفـــر سليمـــان
 رحيل التأريخ


  • مما حبا به الله المريخ، وأختصه به دوناً عن سائر الأندية السودانية،  وعلى مدى تأريخ كرة القدم بهذه البلاد، مرور أساطير عليه ، كانوا هم بناة  تفرده، وكانوا سببا في تميزه عن البقية بتقديم أفضل من أنجبتهم حواء الكرة  السودانية من مواهب نادرة. 
 • نعم كانت هناك نجوم لامعة مرت على تأريخ  الأندية الأخرى ولا شك في ذلك، وكانت هناك أسماء محفورة في ذاكرة التأريخ   ولكنهم وعند مقارنتهم بالأساطير التي إرتدت شعار المريخ، تكون المقارنة مع  إحترامنا للجميع ، ليس في مصلحتهم. 
 • إسم كمال عبد الوهاب فقط كافياً،  لإحداث الفارق بين من جاد لهم الزمان بلعب كرة القدم، وبمن سمحت له الظروف  بإرتداء أجمل الألوان.! 
 • كانت الأساطير المريخية على مدى الزمان  تحدث عن تفرد كبير لهذا النادي الذي لا يعرف سر عشقه إلا من إبتسم له الحظ،  وسار مع الصفوة  في مواكب الجمال، وقد كان الدكتور هو واسطة عقد تلك  الأساطير، وأيقونتها الفريدة.  
 • بالأمس نعى الناعي أبرز موهبة  سودانية على مدى التأريخ، وقد طويت برحيله صفحات تعتبر في جملتها تأريخ  كامل، لا علاقة له بكل صفحات التأريخ الأخرى. 
 • رحل كمال عبد الوهاب  ومعه إنتقل تأريخ كامل إلى دار البقاء، مخلفا وراءه سيرة لم ولن تنقطع، فقد  كانت بداية رحيله عند توقف الزمان عند حدود قدرته على تطويع كرة القدم  وإسالة مشاعر عشاقها جداولا من دهشة، فلم يؤثر ذلك في ألقه ولا طمس شيء من  أثره الباقي في النفوس والعيون. 
 • ليأتي الرحيل الأبدي، بالأمس، وظني  أنه لن يحمل معه غير الحسرة والألم والدموع، ولكن سيرته أبدا لن تغيب،  وصورته بأذهان عشاق كرة القدم، لن تغبشها دموع الأحزان ولا تمحى من الذاكرة  مطلقا. 
 • من كتبت لهم السعادة داخل القلعة الحمراء، وكحلوا عيونهم  بفنه الرفيع يبصون بالعشرة أن حواء المريخ لم تجد بمثله، ولن، لأنه كان  حالة خاصة جداً، ويؤكدون بثقة أن كل من قدموا فنوناً في كرة القدم لم  يطاولوا سماء هذا الرجل مطلقا. 
 • حتى الأهلة، الذين شاهدوه يركض في  مساحات الإبداع داخل المستطيل الأخضر، يقولون لنا، أن كمال عبد الوهاب كان  هو مصدر رعبهم الأول والأخير، وأنه كان ساحراً بمعنى كلمة ساحر، وإن كان  سحراً حلالا يدهش العيون ويأخذ بمجامع القلوب. 
 • رحيل أمثال دكتور  الكرة السودانية، يفتح منافذ لأشجان وحسرات ودموع، لأن الكرة السودانية من  بعده جادت بأفذاذ، ولكنهم توقفوا عند محاولة أن يصلوا إلى فنه الرفيع،  فأعيتهم المحاولات وتوقفوا عند حدوده. 
 • عرف الراحل بجانب خصوصية ما  يقدمه داخل الملعب، بدماثة الخلق، وكريم الخصال، ونبل لم يتوفر لغيره من  الرجال، فكان محصلة كل ذلك أسطورة سودانية خالصة. 
 • الراحل المقيم  فينا أبدا الأستاذ مؤمن الغالي،  عليه الرحمة والمغفرة، كان يقضي نصف يومه  معي بالغراء آخر لحظة ليحكي لي عن كمال عبد الوهاب، ولا يفتر أبدا من ذكر  مواقف داخل وخارج الملعب حتى كدت أفقد إحساسي بكل لاعبي كرة القدم حتى  العالمية لشدة ما كان يحكي لي عنه، فقد كان يقسم جازماً أنه وحيد كل  الأزمنة وليس زمانه فقط.!
 • ويحفظ الخاطر المريخي عن ظهر قلب واقعة  فريق فاطيما القادم من إفريقيا الوسطى الذي إنسحب لاعبوه من الملعب قبل  بداية الحصة الثانية من المباراة بعد أن عاشوأ أسواء دقائق لهم في ملاعب  كرة القدم بحضور الدكتور كمال عبد الوهاب، فقد صارت هذه الحادثة واحده من  أهم محطات كرة القدم السودانية مثلها ومثل لقب أمم إفريقيا للمنتخبات في  العام 1970، وكأس مانديلا الذي حققه الزعيم في العام 1989. 
 • ستخلد  ذكرى الراحل، والذي كنا نتعشم في تخليدها بوجوده بوضع أسمه على أحد منشئات  النادي، وقد كان الأخ جمال الوالي يحدثني دائماَ عن هذا الأمر، وكيف أنه  يتمنى أن يشيد مرفقاً يحمل إسم دكتور الكرة السودانية، ولكن !!!
 •  نِسأل الله الرحمة والمغفرة للراحل بقدر ما أعطى للمريخ، وبقدر ما وهب  العيون من إمتاع، وبقدر الأنفاس التي صعدت وهبطت مع كل لعبة يلعبها بأسلوبه  الخاص، ومع كل هدف أنعش به دفق الجمال في النفوس.
 • إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون. 
 في نقاط
 • الراحل ، المغفور له بإذن الله كمال عبد الوهاب، واحدا من أهم الرجال  الذين أرسوا دعائم الزعيم، ووضعوا له سيرة عطرة بكتاب التأريخ. 
 • وفي  رحيله عبرة للجميع، فما من عين رأته إلا سالت بحاراً من دموع بالأمس،  كتأكيد على الإرتباط الوجداني بينه وبين عشاق الأحمر الجميل. 
 • من يخلص للنادي ويقدم عصارة ما عنده يحمل على أكف التقدير أبد الدهر. 
 • ومن لا يعرف قيمة المريخ كما يحدث الآن سيكون مصيره بلا شك مذبلة التأريخ ، حيث لا بواكي ولا أسف عليه. 
 • نرسل التعازي الحارة لكل أهل البيت المريخ، ولأسره الراحل سائلين الله أن ينزله منزل صدق مع الشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا! 
 • وأن يلهم آله وكل عشاق فنه الصبر الجميل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كمال لعَّاب د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

 كانت كرة القدم بين قدمي كمال عبد الوهاب مِطواعةَ كناي
   جميل المقاطع بين يدي عازفٍ ماهر، يموِّج به الألحان كيفما شاء.. كان  نسيجاً وحده في مداعبة المستديرة، يأمرها فتنصاع له وتخضع، ليفعل بها ما  يريد.
 * في زمانه كانت الجماهير تحتشد بشتى انتماءاتها، لتستمتع بموهبته الفذّة.
 * بزع نجمه واستبانت قدراته وذاع صيته قبل أن يرتدي شعار المريخ، وتفرد  بكونه أول لاعب سوداني يتم اختياره لتمثيل المنتخب الوطني من الدرجة  الثالثة، وتنافست عليه أندية القمة، فاختار الشعار الأحمر حباً وكرامة،  بتزكيةٍ من والده الذي انتمى إلى نادي الموردة.
 * بدأت مسيرة الأسطورة  في خواتيم عقد الستينيات، وفيها تفرد كمال عبد الوهاب بكونه اللاعب الأكثر  قدرةً على تعذيب المدافعين وإمتاع المشاهدين، بمراوغاته الفريدة، ومهاراته  الاستثنائية، وأهدافه البديعة.
 * استبانت موهبته واتضحت قدراته أكثر من  لقاءات العملاقين، فهتفت له جماهير المريخ (كمال لعَّاب يا هلالاب)، وتغنت  باسمه، حتى أضحى أهزوجةً حلوة المقاطع في أفواه المحبين.
 * يقسم صديقي  مولانا أزهري وداعة الله غير وجلٍ ولا هياب أن كمال عبد الوهاب في عز مجده  كان أفضل لاعب في العالم كله.. يقولها هكذا دون أن يخشى جدالاً أو نقضاً  أو اتهاماً بالغلو والمبالغة.
 * في عهده حقق المريخ إنجازه الخالد الذي  أوردته مجلة الفيفا، عندما فاز بلقب الدوري بلا هزيمة ولا تعادل مرة  (الدوري المقفَّل)، ثم كرر الأمر بالفوز به بلا هزيمة وبتعادلٍ واحدٍ مع  فريق التحرير، فهتفت لهم جماهير المريخ (بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض).
 * لن ينسى أنصار المريخ ممن جايلوا أسطورة كمال المباراة الشهيرة مع  فاطيما بطل إفريقيا الوسطى في البطولة الإفريقية، حينما خسر المريخ  المباراة الأولى بغياب كمال بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة، وفي مباراة الإياب فعل  الأسطورة بمدافعي فاطيما الأفاعيل، وصنع هدفين بديعين، انتهى عليهما الشوط  الأول، وبعده رفض الخصوم استكمال المباراة، واتهموا كمال بأنه استخدم السحر  لهزيمتهم.
 * لم تكن مسيرة كمال مع المنتخب الوطني أقل روعةٍ من مسيرته  مع المريخ، إذ لعب له وسجل أروع الأهداف، ومنها هدف التأهل الأشهر  لأولمبياد ميونيخ، في الثانية الأخيرة، وبعده ردد هاشم ضيف الله رحمة الله  عليه مقولته الشهيرة (الفريق القومي لن يتقدم خطوةً واحدة بغياب كمال عبد  الوهاب).
 * استمر توهجه حتى بعد أن تقدم به العمر وازداد وزنه، وصنع  هدفاً ولا أروع لزميله (زيكو كوستي) في مباراة كأس العودة الشهيرة، التي  أعقبت إلغاء قرار الرياضة الجماهيرية الذي ألغى به الرئيس الأسبق جعفر  النميري كل مسابقات كرة القدم، وحل كل به الأندية السودانية بما فيها  المريخ والهلال.
 * لم يبتعد كمال عن عشقه الأحمر بعد الاعتزال، لكن  كثيرون هجروا الملاعب بعد أن فقدت فارسها الأمهر، وخلال مسيرته الكروية  قيلت فيه العديد من القصائد التي تمجده وتعلي شأنه، كتلك التي اجترحها  الشاعر المعروف محمد جيب الله كدكي وقال فيها: (كورة وجسم.. أبدع كمال نِعم  العِلم.. ورانا بي خطو الرسم.. تخطيط بدون ورقة وقلم.. ورَّى الجميع كيف  الرجم.. خلقوهو أصلاً للرجم.. كمال ده وكتين يستلم.. الشبكة يا ناس تنقسم..  الكورة تملاها وتنطط فيها والقون يتلخم).
 * تحول كمال بعد الاعتزال  إلى العمل الإداري، وتولى الإشراف على الفريق الأحمر، وعمل عضواً في مجلس  إدارة النادي، وعُرف بصرامته وعدم تسامحه مع من لا يخلصون للمريخ.
 *  صدق من وصف مارس بشهر الكوارث، سيما على نادي المريخ، ففيه فقد الأحمر  رئيسه الأشهر، وأباه الروحي الحاج عبد الرحمن شاخور، كما فقد عراب كأس  مانديلا عبد الحميد الضو حجوج، والمدافع الصلب والمدرب الطموح صديق العمدة،  والمهاجم الأجنبي الأخطر إندورانس إيداهور، وها هو مارس يضع بصمة جديدةً  من الحزن على كتاب النادي الأحمر برحيل الأسطورة الأشهر كمال عبد الوهاب.
 * أمس أغمض كمال عينيه ورحل عن الفانية بعد معاناةٍ طويلةً مع المرض،  وخلَّف رحيله حسرة لا تنقضي في نفوس عشاق كرة القدم السودانية عموماً،  ومحبي نادي المريخ على وجه الخصوص، ممن عايشوا قدراته الفذة، وإمكاناته  المهولة، وأهدافه البديعة، ولمساته الحلوة.
 * مات كمال اللعاب ووري  جسده في الأرض بعد هزها بالطول والعرض، رحل عنا لكن سيرته ستبقى فينا ما  حيينا، كأعظم موهبة سودانية في مجال كرة القدم، ولو شهد صاحبها زمان  الاحتراف لتخطت شهرته الحدود، ولنافس عظماء الكرة على لقب الأفضل في عالم  المستديرة.
 * نبكيه ونحزن عليه ولا نستكثره على ربه، اللهم تقبله في زمرة النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقاً
  إنا لفراقك يا كمال لمحزونون محزونون محزونون، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي الله (إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*• اوف سايد 
حسن محجوب 
 • الموهوبون لا يرحلون (1)

 •  صدمة بالغة استقبلها هاتفى وهو ينعى خبر رحيل رفيق الحى والدراسة  الاعب  المبدع دكتور الكرة السودانية كمال عبدالوهاب  سلمان نهار امس  الاول  الثلاثاء الحادى والثلاثون من شهر مارس بعد صراع طويل مع المرض والذى لم  يحرمه من الابتسامة التى لم تفارق محياه
 • تعود معرفتى بكمال منذ  الطفولة فلقد ترعرعنا سويا بحى الموردة العريق وتزاملنا منذ مرحلة الاساس   بمدرسة الموردة الاولية  التى شهدت بواكير نبوغه الكروى والذى كان لايخفى  على احد ..فقد كان الشارع الذى يقع شرق المدرسة ودار الرياضة بامدرمان  هومسرح لصولات وجولات هذا الاعب الفذ
 • كان اعيان الموردة ضباط  المعاش الذينا يقطنون فى ذلك الشارع  وعمنا محمود متوكل ومحمد الدرديرى  محمد عثمان  ينتظرون نهاية اليوم الدراسى ليبداء (الدافورى) يجلسون فى عز  الهجير ليستمتعوا وبتبلوهات وابداعات ( كلى ) كما كنت اطلق عليه 
 •  لازلت اذكر ذلك اليوم فى المبارة التاريخية التى اقيمت بميدان الخليفة بين  مدرسة الموردة ومدرسة بيت الامانة الاولية يومها كانا نلبس فنايل القشاشين  قميص من الدمورية بخط ملون.... ابدع كمال فى تلك المبارة ساعده بان فصلنا  كان يضم فطاحلة فى كرة القدم اذكر منهم متوكل محمود والزنجى وعبدالجليل  وكمال الشايقى 
 • الاهداف الخمسة التى هزمنا بها فريق بيت الامانة  كانت من نصيب كمال لم يكن احد يجرو على محاولة انتزع الكرة من قدمية فقد  كان يعرضهم لسخرية وشماتة المتفرجين ..ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وضع (فؤاد التوم)  عميد مدارس بيت الامانة ورئيس المريخ فيما بعد اعينه عليه
 • عندما  انتقلنا الى المدرسة الوسطى شهد  ميدان المدرسة الاميرية بزوغ نجوميتة فقد  كان مجتمعا حافلا وجمعت فتية ذلك الزمان طائفة من الاستاذة الاجلاء اذكر  منهم استاذ الريضيات ولاعب الهلال( امين زكى ) واستاذ اللغة الانجليزية سيد  صالح (شهلابى ) الناقد الرياضى الراحل 
 • اذكر جيدا انهم كانو  يهتمون باليوم الختامي في نهاية العام الدراسي هو اليوم الذي توزع فيه  الدرجات وتقام فيه  مبارة كرة القدم  والتى احسب بان الاستاذين كان يركزان  على وجود كمال عبدالوهاب فى الملعب كما يحرصان على مفاجأتنا في اليوم  الرياضي بضيوف الشرف من كبار لاعبي كرة القدم 
 • كنا نرى الحارس  الكبير سبت دودو هو يتوشح الاسود الكامل ويحرس عرين الفريق الضيف  كنا نرى  ببرعي احمد البشير وعزالدين الدحيش وامين زكي نفسه وابراهيم يحيي الكوارتي  وديم الكبير كل هولاء النجوم كنا نستمتع بابداعاتهم في يوم المهرجان 
  • كان يوم المهرجان في المدرسة الاميرية امدرمان فرصة لتجار امدرمان  للحضور للمدرسة لاستمتاع بابداعات النجوم ورؤية  كمال عبدالوهاب ..علما  بانني كنت بارعا الا ان الزملاء كمال عبدالوهاب وفوزي المرضي ما ادونا فرصة  معاهم
 • افترقنا  فى المدرسة الثانوية فلقد ذهب للمدرسة الانجلية  وذهبت انا للموتمر وبعدها سافرت الى المانيا واذكر انه فى عام 1972 وعندما  حضر المنتخب القومى السودانى الى مدينة ميونيخ حيث كانت تجرى فعاليات  الدورة الاولمبية  
 • توجهت بسؤال الى منصور رمضان مدرب الفريق اين  الاعب كمال عبدالوهاب والذى بفضل هدفه فى مرمى المنتخب الاثيوابى وصل  السودان الى اولمبياد ميونيخ  فاجابنى صاحبك بزوغ من التمارين ...فتممت فى  سرى  بس برضو (لعاب ) وبجيب الاهداف 
 • رحل كمال عبدالوهاب  والموهوبون لايرحلون ومكابر من ينكر الدور الكبير الذي لعبه كمال عبدالوهاب   في مسيرة المريخ ومسيرة الكرة السودانية عموماً.
 • كل الأهداف التي أحرزها كمال  كانت تحكي الفن والإبداع والموهبة الكروية لهذا اللاعب الفنان المبدع
 • ومكابر من ينكر أنه كان وراء كل انتصارات منتخبنا الوطني  فى ذلك الزمان وكان كلمة السر فى الوصول الى اولمبياد ميونيخ
 • كم أطربنا.. وكم أمتعنا... وكم أنقذنا... وهو يحرز الأهداف الغالية  والجميلة وتخرج الصفوة وهي منتشية وهي تردد: (كمال لعاب يا هلالاب )
 •  ويكفي كمال عبدالوهاب بان  الدقائق القليلة التي كان يقضيها في الملعب كانت  كافية لحسم المباريات .....كان وجوده في الملعب يعطي الثقة لزملائه ويعطي  الفرقة الحمراء هيبتها وسطوتها لدى الفريق المنافس.
 • ودونكم فريق فاطيما
 • يكفي أنه اللاعب السوداني الذي يكلّف ثلاثة مدافعين لمراقبته داخل الملعب  ولاعب واحد لمراقبته وهو في كنبة الاحتياطي
 • العزاء لكل اهل المريخ والموهوبون لا يرحلون  وانا لله وانا الية راجعون

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**في السلك*

 *بابكر سلك*

 *آآآه يادكتوووور*

 *قام من بلدنا رحل اجمل زول
 *كمال الدكتور
 *فنان يرسم بسن الحذاء
 *لايخلو من فطنة ودهاء
 *اثبت للدنيا ان الكرة لا تلعب بالاقدام
 *تلعب بالعقول
 *فنان
 *كان بقية اللاعبون يتفرجون عليه وهو يجضم وينضم الكرة
 *كان نغمة
 *كمال لعاب ياهلالاب
 *اطلقوا عليه دكتور الكرة السودانية
 *لانه كان العلاج لكل امراض الكرة
 *له صولات وجولات وبطولات
 *يقولون كمال ودانا ميونخ
 *هي قصة اقصها عليكم
 *لم يحرز كمال هدف فوز للمنتخب صعدنا به لميونخ
 *ولكنه احرز هدف تعادل
 *نعم هدف تعادل
 *والسودان ينازل إثيوبيا باديس ابابا
 *كان للاحباش مهاجم فلته ومعشوق للجماهير
 *احرز هدف اثيوبيا في شباكنا
 *وشكل مصدر خطورة كبيرة علينا
 *الشفت بشارة مرق بيهو
 *ارتكب معه مخالفه قادته للنقاله وقادت بشارة للكرت الاحمر
 *جماه ودير اثيوبيا قربت تأكل بشارة
 *المهم
 *كمال نزل قريب خط طمنطاشر بتاعنا
 *وقال لمدافعينا ماتطفشوها ادوني ليها
 *المدافعين ما اشتغلوا بالكلام كتير
 *خايفنها تتختف من كمال في راس طمنطاشر وتجهجه باكاتنا
 *فنزل كمال بنفسه الي قرب خط طمنطاشرنا
 *استلم الكرة
 *وبكل ثقة تقدم بها
 *وحاور ناس المنتخب الاثيوبي لاعب لاعب
 *علم الحبش الرقيص
 *الكشف بتاعهم  ده اتعلموهوا اليوم داك
 *حاورهم نفر نفر
 *لما وصل الحارس وحاورو
 *وسجل هدف التعادل الذي قاد المنتخب لاولمبياد ميونخ
 *ده قصة كمال ودانا ميونخ
 *بعد الكورة تصدق ماتصدق
 *جماهير الحبش حملت كمال علي الاعناق اعجابا به
 *الرجل كان مبدعا سابقا لاوانه
 *ايها الناس
 *بعد اعلان الرياضة الجماهيرية كمال ما اغترب
 *لذلك كان اول العائدين بعد عودة الاندية
 *فاجاد وابدع وامتع
 *لكنه افتقد سانتو وبشارة وحموري
 *فزامل جيل مجر وشجر وسرعان ما اعلن الرحيل عن الميادين
 *ايها الناس
 *حتي الاهلة كانوا معجبين بكمال
 *يشاهدون مباريات المريخ للاستمتاع به
 *شخصيا مابحكوا لي عن كمال
 *لاني تشرفت باحضار الكرة للملعب وانا صغير
 *حتي في التمارين
 *واذكر ان الحبيب كرار ابو علي
 *قبل مايلعب لاشبال الهلال
 *كان بطلع قبل تمرين الهلال ينتهي عشان يتفرج في كمال بتمرين المريخ
 *وعندما أصبح لاعبا كبيرا وقوميا
 *اجري معه حوار صحفي
 *سألوهو عن لاعب عالمي اعجب به
 *قال بكل ثقة
 *كمال عبدالوهاب ولن اصل لمستواه ولن يصل غيري
 *احبته جماهير المريخ
 *وصنعت له تمثالا كأول ظاهرة في الكرة السودانية
 *احبته الكرة وطاوعته
 *مرة قلت لكابتن بشارة انت كنت لاعب بتاع مشاكل
 *قال لي مشاكلنا في الميدان كلها كان سببها حماية كمال من خشونة الخصوم المتعمده
 *سأحكي عن كمال الكتير ان كان في العمر بقية
 *ولكني ان نسيت لن انسي تمريرته لبشير عباس التي احرز منها هدف المنتخب الاول في شباك تونس
 *ولن انسي .


والى لقاء
سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												وزيرة الشباب والرياضة تُنهي خدمة جميع موظفي صندوق دعم الأنشطة الشبابية والرياضة 											
 




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلنت وزيرة الشباب والرياضة ولاء البوشي إنهاء خدمة جميع موظفي “صندوق دعم  الأنشطة الشبابية والرياضية” التابع   لإشراف الوزير بصورة مباشرة، وبررت  الخطوة بأن ملفات الموظفين بالصندوق تُخالف معايير  وقوانيين الخدمة  المدنية.
وقالت الوزيرة في تغريدة على  حسابها ‏الرسمي ب “تويتر” مساء اليوم  “الأربعاء” إنه في إطار الجهود المبذولة لـبناء مؤسسات الدولة و بموجب  القرارات الوزارية التي قضت بتجميد وحل مجلس الإدارة
اليوم أنهيت خدمة جميع موظفي  صندوق دعم الأنشطة الشبابية والرياضية الذي  يخضع  لإشراف الوزير، بعد مراجعة ملفات المخدمين التي وجدت بها مخالفات  لمعايير وقوانيين الخدمة المدنية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استشعار  نحو الدور الاجتماعي لقطاع المراحل السنيه..وفي اطار محاربه فيروس  الكرونه.
 يثمن مبادره..... الرياضيين.والأندية المنضويه تحت لواء الاتحاد المحلي لولايه الخرطوم ب المساهمه بمبالغ  ماليه للجهات المختصه..
 قرر مكتب تنفيذي القطاع المساهمه ماليا بمبلغ 10الف ج تسلم للاتحاد المحلي الخرطوم...
 ونسال الله ان يجنب بلادنا الحبيبه الامراض والشفاء  العاجل للمرضي..
 والامن  والاستقرار..







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكرة في زمن الأزمات.. المريخ ينتزع دوري الثورة بعد معركة تكسير عظام


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




من الدوري
دخل الدوري السوداني الممتاز، في الموسم الماضي التاريخ، كونه لعب في ظل ظروف معقدة بعد معركة تكسيرعظام بين اتحاد الكرة والأندية.

ورغم  الأحوال الاستثنائية التي مر بها السودان العام الماضي، والتقلبات الأمنية  والسياسية، إلا أن المسابقة استمرت، بعد تمسك اتحاد الكرة باستكمال الموسم  تحت أي ظرف.

الشرارة الأولى

في مساء 28  أبريل/نيسان 2019، اندلعت الشرارة الأولى لأزمة موسم 2019، بأحداث شهدها  ستاد المريخ في مدينة أم درمان، حين اعتدت جماهير النادي الأحمر بعنف على  طاقم التحكيم الذي أدار مباراة المريخ مع ضيفه الهلال الاُبَيِّض ضمن  الأسبوع الثاني لدوري النخبة.

وتفجرت الأحداث بسبب بكري المدينة  مهاجم المريخ في الوقت بدل الضائع من الشوط الأول، حيث طرده الحكم، لكن  اللاعب تعنت ضد القرار، فأثار الجماهير التي اقتحمت الملعب، ورغم وجود طوق  أمني كبير، نجح أنصار المريخ في الوصول للحكام واعتدوا عليهم بشراسة.

بعد  يومين علقت لجنة المسابقات الدوري السوداني الممتاز، بمرحلتيه النخبة  والهبوط، يوم 30 أبريل/ نيسان 2019، على وقع هذه الأحداث المؤسفة.



وبعد  تعليق المنافسات، لم يعد ملائما خوض الدوري في مثل تلك الظروف، لأن  الحماية الأمنية الكاملة في ظل الثورة لم يعد توفيرها ممكنا للحكام، وذلك  لأن روح الثورة فكت القبضة الأمنية على سلوك جماهير الشعب قليلا.

الأندية تدخل خط الأزمة

دخلت  أندية الدوري الممتاز على خط الثورة، ورفضت خوض الدوري الممتاز، وتذرعت  بالروح الثورية التي يجب أن يتكيف معها واقع كرة القدم، مطالبة بتجميد  الموسم، لتستمر الأزمة.



وكانت الأندية التي تجتمع بشكل  منتظم بدار نادي الخرطوم الوطني، قد وضعت عدة استراتيجيات، لتخرج بفوائد في  النهاية، فتذرعت بمشكلة المال، وتارة بالجانب الأمني، وتارة توقف النشاط  وتسريح اللاعبين.

ونجح رياضيون في تطويع الظروف وتحصلوا على مبلغ نصف مليار لكل أندية الدوري الممتاز.

وفي ظل حراك الأندية كان اتحاد الكرة السوداني يتمسك بشدة باستكمال الدوري الممتاز، حتى طال أمد الأزمة، ووصل منتصف مايو/أيار 2019.

مفاجأة شداد

استكانت  الأندية كثيرا وهي تعتقد أنها استدرجت اتحاد الكرة السوداني بإطالة أمد  الأزمة، لكن رئيس الاتحاد الدكتور كمال شداد فاجأهم جميعا، وقرر استكمال  الدوري من دور واحد، فوقع القرار صاعقا على الأندية.

كانت لائحة البطولة تسمح لاتحاد الكرة بتعديل نظامها وهو ما حدث، فرمى شداد بالكرة في ملعب الأندية.

دوري في أسبوعين

انهار  مخطط الأندية في تجميد الدوري السوداني، لتدخل المسابقة مرحلة استثنائية،  بعد أن تعاملت مع الأمر الواقع، لتستأنف البطولة من دور واحد، حتى توج  المريخ بلقب النخبة بعد تعادله في المباراة الختامية مع الهلال سلبيا، ليصل  إلى النقطة 19، متقدما بنقطتين على غريمه الأزرق، بينما هبط ود هاشم سنار.

الدوري  السوداني الاستثنائي المأزوم لموسم 2019، لعب في ظل الثورة السودانية،  خلال فترة أسبوعين فقط من 20 يونيو/حزيران حتى 6 يوليو/ تموز من العام  الماضي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يحتفل بعيلاد ميلاد "قلق"

  احتفل حساب الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم " كاف" بموقع  "تويتر"، بعيد  ميلاد لاعب المريخ السابق والخرطوم الوطني الحالي (بدر الدين قلق) الذي  صادف يوم أمس الأول من ابريل، مكملا بذلك 39 عاما.
 واشار حساب " كاف" الى مشاركة اللاعب مع المنتخب القومي في بطولتي كأس الأمم الافريقية لعامي 2008 و 2012.
  وبدأ (الدود) مشواره الكروي مع فريق الحرية امدرمان ثم الهلال الساحل قبل  أن ينتقل الى المريخ العاصمي، ومنه الى الأهلي عطبرة الى أن استقر به  المقام أخيرا في الخرطوم الوطني.
#سبورتاق











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												قانوني: قضيتنا ضد مجلس المريخ حقيقية وليست للاستهلاك 											





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وفق القانوني، حيدر التوم، فإنّه يرى أنّ كلّ القضايا ضد مجلس المريخ لا علاقة لها بالضغط والاستهلاك.
قال  المستشار القانوني حيدر التوم إنّ القضايا التي تمّ الدفع بها في مواجهة  مجلس المريخ ليست للضغط والاستهلاك وإنّما قضايا حقيقية هدفها حماية حقوق  المريخ ومصالحه ومقدراته.



وكان  عضو الجمعية العمومية بنادي المريخ متوّكل ود الجزيرة قد قيّد دعوةً في  نيابة الخرطوم شمال ضد مجلس المريخ بناءً على التجاوزات التي حدثت في عقد  الاستثمار الذي تمّ توقيعه.
ومضى عضو  الجمعية العمومية خالد حسن عثمان في ذات الاتجاه، وقيّد دعوةً في مواجهة  عضو مجلس المريخ أحمد مختار بناءً على واقعة أموال النيجيري كليتشي اسونوا.
 وأشار حيدر التوم إلى أنّ عقد الاستثمار الذي وقّعه مجلس المريخ قنبلة موقوتة ستؤدّي إلى ضياع النادي إلى الأبد حال انفجارها.



وأوضح أنّ الدعوة التي تقدّموا بها هي بمثابة استباقية لحماية المريخ وقدرته على الاستمرار.
وتابع”  ليس المهم أنّ المجلس لم يحصل على مصادقة الوزير المختص بل الأمر مجرّد  مخالفة في الإمكان معالجتها لكن الأهم أنّ لا تنفجر تلك الشروط التعسفية  ويضيع المريخ من بين أيدينا ولذلك نحن نستهدف حماية الكيان نفسه في المقام  الأوّل”.
 وقال  التوم لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ الدعوى التي قُدمت في مواجهة عضو المجلس أحمد  مختار بشأن واقعة أموال النيجيري كلتشي مهمة لأنه من المهم أنّ يتعلّم  البعض كيف يتعاملون مع المال العام.
 وأضاف”بموجب المادة 35 من قانون الشباب والرياضة لولاية الخرطوم لسنة 2017 فإن الأموال بالهيئات الرياضية تعتبر عامة”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يترقّب استلام التصوّر التفصيلي من لجنة الاستثمار
 الترتيبات بين مجلس المريخ ولجنة الاستثمار تجري على قدمٍ وسابق 
 .
 .
 يترقّب مجلس المريخ مكتوبًا تفصيليًا من لجنة الاستثمار بالنادي لوضع النقاط على الحروف بشأن خارطة العمل في المرحلة المقبلة.

 ووفق مصدر  فإنّه تمّ التأمين على وضع ملامح العمل مستقبلاً بعد الاجتماع السابق التي ناقش الملف بصورةٍ كبيرة.
  والمصدر ذاته، أشار إلى أنّ لجنة الاستثمار تعتزم الدفع بمكتوبٍ تفصيلي عن  خطتها والمشاريع المستهدفة، ويتوقّع أنّ يتمّ تسليم التصوّر خلال ساعات.
  وقالت مصادر  إنّ مجلس المريخ يترقّب استلام عرضٍ لرعاية فريق الكرة بعد  تلقيه وعدًا من رئيس لجنة الاستثمار باتفاقه مع إحدى الجهات لدعم الفريق.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني يبعد القمة من السباق الافريقي 

 اكد بروف كمال  شداد ابعاد المريخ والهلال  من السباق الافريقي في حالة عدم توفيق اوضاعهما  في الفترة المقبلة واجازة النظام الاساسي من الجمعية العمومية للناديين  وكان نادي المريخ قد ارسل خطابا اكد فيه فشله بعقد جمعيته العمومية بسبب  حظر التجمعات بأمر وزارة الصحة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احمد عثمان وكيل اللاعبين السوداني في حديث الصراحة والوضوح

 أطهر والتش الأقرب للاحتراف في الدوريات الخارجية ..
 نظرة الأندية السودانية تجاه وكلاء اللاعبين لا تزال قاصرة 
 حوار : إدريس كسلاوي – كورة سودانية
  قال أحمد عثمان وكيل اللاعبين السوداني المعروف المقيم في الأرجنتين، إن  نظرة الأندية السودانية تجاه وكلاء اللاعبين لا تزال قاصرة، بدليل أن  العديد من المشاكل والمعوقات ظلت تواجه العاملين في هذا المجال بسبب  الحقوق..
 واشار عثمان إلى أن له تجارب سابقه في هذا المجال بتسويق  العديد من اللاعبين الأجانب في الدوري القطري والمصري والسعودي  والإماراتي.. وكشف عن الخطوات التي تمت في عملية إنتقال لاعب المريخ خالد  النعسان إلى الدوري السعودي.. وأضاف : تلقي مهاجم المريخ النعسان ثلاثة  عروض قبل أن يستقر به المقام بالدوري السعودي..
 * منذ متى بدأت العمل كوكيل للاعبين؟؟ 
     …. بدأت العمل في هذا المجال منذ أربع سنوات عن طريق الاتحاد  الأرجنتيني لكرة القدم .. وحقيقه رغبتي الأكيدة في تسويق اللاعبين،  كان  لها دورا كبيرا في المضي قدما في هذا المجال، بالرغم من تحفظ أسرتي وخوفها  من أن يؤثر هذا العمل علي دراستي الأكاديمية آنذاك.. وكان هدفي وطموحي أن  أقوم بتسويق اللاعبين السودانيين في الدوريات الخارجية مثل ما يقوم به  وكلاء اللاعبين غيري في تقديم وتسويق لاعبي بلدانهم إلى الدوريات الأوربية  والآسيوية ..
 * هل لك تجارب في تسويق لاعبين في الدوريات الأخرى ؟ 
      ….احسب أن من خلال تجربتي القصيرة اكتسبت الكثير من الخبرات في هذا  المجال… وخلقت علاقات وطيدة مع أندية معروفة ومرموقه،  ولاعبين كبار ،،  وكانت هذه العلاقة بمثابة مصدر ثقة وتعاون مع العديد من الأندية في الخليج،   حيث قمت بتسويق عدد من اللاعبين الأرجنتينيين والأفارقة في عدد من  الدوريات العربية على رأسها دوري قطر والإمارات والسعودية ومصر ..
 * ما هي المعايير المطلوبة للحصول علي رخصة وكيل لاعبين ..؟ 
   …. الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم في الفترة الاخيرة أحدث تغييرا كبيرا تجاه  نظام وكلاء اللاعبين .. ووسع فرص الحصول على الرخصة من كافة الاتحادات  الأهلية المنضوية تحت لوائه… وأنا تحصلت على الرخصة من قبل الاتحاد  الارجنتيني لكرة القدم … وأصبحت معتمدا لديه.. في السابق كان هنالك إمتحان  للرخصة،  ولكن الآن الأمر تسهل كثيرا ..
 * انتقال الكابتن خالد النعسان للدوري السعودي كيف تم؟ 
 …..اعتقد ان اللاعب خالد النعسان من المهاجمين المميزين قدم اللاعب  مستويات طيبة مع المريخ خلال المواسم الماضية.. وعلي ضو ذلك حصل على ثلاثة  عروض من تركيا وأحد الأندية الجزائرية،  بجانب أحد أندية الدرجة الأولى  بالسعودية، وتمت دراسة العروض.. وكان الخيار الأفضل والأنسب، هو الالتحاق  بالدوري السعودي بحكم تقارب أسلوب اللعب بين الدوري السوداني والسعودي،   فضلا عن الموقع الجغرافي.. وتمت الصفقة علي سبيل الإعارة لمدة (ظ¦) أشهر  ..والآن يعيش النعسان فترة طيبة مع ناديه السعودي الجديد، ونجح في إحراز  العديد من الأهداف المؤثرة مع فريقه السعودي.. مما عكس وأكد على الموهبة  والامكانات الفنية التي يتمتع بها اللاعب السوداني، وخالد النعسان على وجه  الخصوص، بدليل الإشادات والثناء اللذين يتمتع بهما من قبل الجهاز الفني  والجماهير ..
 * انت رشحت الغاني مايكل للمريخ فلماذا لم يوفق  ..؟ 
  …..  المحترف الغاني مايكل من النجوم التي ينتظرها مستقبل واعد، وسبق له  اللعب مع منتخب الشباب الغاني.. ورشحته لنادي المريخ عن طريق شخصية إعلامية  مريخية كبيرة، علما بأنه كان يلعب في ناد كبير (تيما يوث)، ثم إنتقل بعد  ذلك إلى بطل الدوري السنغالي (اي ..تي درافا) … وبعد إنضم اللاعب للمريخ،  تفاجأنا بتعامل غير جيد من قبل مجلس الإدارة مع اللاعب حيث لم يحصل مايكل  علي راتب أربعة أشهر الا بعد أن رفع شكواه إلى الفيفا .. وبعد ذلك اكتشفنا  أن اللاعب أصلا لم يتحصل على الإقامة ليتمكن من المشاركة مع الفريق…  وبالإضافة إلى ذلك تراجع رئيس المريخ عن اتفاقه مع اللاعب بخصوص الراتب،  وطلب منه سوداكال تقليصه .. مما دعا  اللاعب للمطالبة بفسخ التعاقد  بالتراضي، والعودة إلى موطنه .. وأعتقد أن المجلس الحالي للمريخ فشل تماما  في الالتزام بواجباته تجاه جميع المحترفين الأجانب، بدليل المشاكل  والخلافات التي عصفت بكثير منهم بسبب المطالبة بمستحقاتهم المالية بطرف  النادي .. وتكرر نفس سيناريو مايكل مع مواطنه الغاني ريشموند، وكذلك وكيل  المدرب التونسي المسلمي ..
 * كيف تري نظرة الأندية السودانية لوكلاء اللاعبين ..؟ 
 … للاسف نظرة الأندية السودانية لمفهوم وكيل اللاعبين لا تزال حتي الآن  قاصرة ..  وظللنا نعاني كثيرا في مسألة حقوق الوكيل بالذات… وبصراحة حتى  الآن بعض مجالس إدارات أندية الممتاز لا تقدر أهمية الدور الذي يلعبه  الوكيل حين يقدم للنادي لاعباً بإمكانه أن يساعده في الارتقاء بمستواه.
 حقيقه ليس هناك إحترام ولا شفافية من قبل بعض ادارات الأندية تجاه الوكلاء  .. وانا واحد من الذين عانوا في مسألة الحقوق من رئيس ناد كبير في الدوري  السوداني.. عكس اللاعبين الذين دائما ما نجدهم ملتزمين بحقوقهم وواجباتهم  تجاه  الوكلاء ..
 * أين موقع الدوري السوداني من التسويق الخارجي ..؟ 
 … صراحة اللاعب السوداني يمتاز بمواصفات وامكانيات عالية،  ويتمتع بموهبة  فذة، وبإمكانه الاحتراف في الدوريات الخارجية على المستويين الإقليمي  والقاري.. وعلى سبيل المثال المستويات الفنية الكبيرة للثنائي أطهر الطاهر  وأحمد التش،  وكلاهما له أسلوب لعب جيد، ومهارات وقدرات عالية، تؤهلهما  للاحتراف الخارجي …
 وأعتقد أن احتراف محمد عبد الرحمن (الغربال) وبكري  عبد القادر (المدينة) وشيبوب، وخالد النعسان خارجيا، سيعكس صورة ايجابية  وزاهية عن الدوري السوداني في الدول الافريقية…
 https://www.facebook.com/www.faecbookalmerrikh.fc/









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيفا يكشف عن المباريات التي سيتم بثها في الأسبوع ضمن خدمته على قنواته  الرسمية على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي للمساهمة في الترفيه على متابعي كرة  القدم خلال فترة البقاء في المنزل ضمن مكافحة فايروس كورونا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم المريخ التش ينشيء قناته على يوتيوب
 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ 
 في خطوة جميلة وراقية أنشأ نجم المريخ التش احمد حامد قناة خاصة به في  اليوتيوب ليسهل على معجبيه و جماهير المريخ والرياضة متابعته ..
 ......
 وكان التش بدأ في خطوات القناة قبل ظ¦ظ  يوما .. وامس اكتملت كل تفاصيل القناة ..
 رابط قناة التش على يوتيوب أسفل البوست ولكم جميعا كل الحب والتقدير 














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امير كمال يقود نفرة المحافظة علي التش










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس ------------ ود الشريف 

  ** أصابعي ترتجف واصبت بحالة نسيان الأحرف بل اصبت بزهايمر والكلمات  تتراقص حيالي ولا استطيع الكتابة وبعد وقفة طويلة استجمعت كل قواي واضعا  أمامي شريط طويل من الزكريات مع اسطورة كرة القدم كمال عبدالوهاب الذي غادر  دنيانا الفانية نهار امس وبكيت .بكيت من جو قلبي وكان لابد من الكتابة   لان حبا خاصا ربطني بالراحل ..حب الموهبة..حب الإبداع..حب لدرجة الوله  ..وكمال هو من حببني في المريخ وجعلني أكثر ارتباطا بكرة القدم ..عندما وقع  في كشف المريخ كنت شافعا يافعا اتابع المباريات عبر التلفزيون فقط  وتعلقت  بكمال من دون كل النجوم ومع مرور الايام والسنين أصبحت مدمن مباريات  المريخ من داخل الاستاد لاستمتع بسحر كمال ولمسات كمال وأهداف كمال ووالله  عندما لا اجد كمال في التشكيلة أصاب بإحباط وغادرت الملعب كم مرة  ...كمال  لم يكن لاعبا عاديا .كان موسيقارا  مبدعا ..تمريرته اغنية ومراوغته قطعة  موسيقية وأهدافه لحنا شجيا ..كمال لعب دورا كبيرا في ازدياد شعبية المريخ  ..كمال هو اللاعب الوحيد صفق له الهلالاب واحبوه ..كمال صاحب عشرة أهداف في  شباك الهلال..كمال اللاعب الوحيد تم اختياره من الدرجة الثالثة للمنتخب  الوطني ..كمال قاد الاحمر لإحراز بطولة الدوري المحلي مرتين علي التوالي  دون  هزيمة وبتعادل واحد ..كمال قاد السودان الي دورة ميونخ الأولمبية ومن  أشهر مبارياته الإفريقية مباراة فاتيما بطل أفريقيا الوسطي عندما انتصر علي  المريخ بثلاث أهداف نظيفة في بانقي في غياب كمال وجاء في مباراة الخرطوم  وخسر في الثلث ساعة الأولي بهدفين وهرب من الملعب في وجود كمال وقالوا ده  ساحر وقالوا ده هلالابي . يطول الحديث عن العبقري كمال عبدالوهاب وان انسي  لن انسي الهتاف الهادر ..كمال لعاب يا هلالاب .. وهذا الهتاف اشتعل عقب  انتصار الزعيم علي الهلال ظ£..ظ، في احدي المباريات الدورية وأحرز فقيدنا  هدفين 
 ** للاسف لا يوجد أي تسجيل تلفزيوني أو توثيق لكمال سوي لقطة  واحدة وهو يصنع هدفا لزيكو كوستي في احدي مباريات القمة ..حرام والله الا  يشاهد هذا الجيل كمال احرف من لعب كرة القدم في السودان بل في أفريقيا 
 ** كنت اكتب دائما من لم يشاهد كمال عبدالوهاب عليه أن يعيد النظر في علاقته بكرة القدم ولكن الأجيال الحالية لا ذنب لها 
  ** شخصيا علاقتي بكرة القدم انتهت باعتزال كمال عبدالوهاب وما تابعته  واتابعه حاليا مجرد تسلية ومضيعة وقت وعلاقتي بالفن الغنائي انتهت بمحمد  وردي ..ومحمد وردي لن يتكرر وكمال لن يتكرر 
 ** الرحمة والمغفرة  لفقيدنا الكبير كمال عبدالوهاب ونسأله تعالي أن يكرم نزله ويسكنه فسيح  جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء والتعازي الصادقة لأبنائه وأسرته الكبيرة  وللاسرة المريخية وأصدقائه 
 ** والله احترنا .ما عارفين المريخ تابع  لمنو.. للاتحاد العام ام للوزارة الولائية أم لاتحاد الخرطوم أم للمفوضية  ام لاتحاد امبدة  ام أصبح ضيعة ومستعمرة في يد سوداكال وعلي أسد وبقية  الجماعة 
 ** كمال شداد أكد أن المريخ تابع للاتحاد العام وزميله  نصرالدين حميدتي أشار بأن المريخ لا يستطيع أن يشكو للفيفا لانه غير تابع  للاتحاد العام والاخ آدم كبير الوزير الولائي أوضح أن المريخ تابع له  وبإمكانه إصدار قرار بتكوين لجنة تسيير 
 ** يا أخونا رسونا علي بر  والمريخ النادي الكبير الذين يدين له بالولاء والحب أكثر من ظ£ظ  مليون  سوداني لا يمكن أن يكون لعبة بين أياديكم 
 ** الاخ طارق المعتصم  سكرتير المريخ السابق .أكد أن الحل في تكوين لجنة تسيير للمريخ..ونؤيد ما  قاله ونرجو من الوزير الولائي أن يتحرك لحسم الأمور طالما كان القانون معه 
 ** نعم تجدني من أنصار د كمال شداد ولكن لن أقف معه اذا كان من مؤيدي رئاسة سوداكال للنادي الأول في البلد 
 ** قطب المريخ حافظ عوض رد بقوة علي خطرفات محمد عثمان الكوارتي وقال له العب بعيد عن  المريخ 
 ** في مرة قادمة باذن الله أتحدث بتوسع عن الاخ ابو 
 اواب الداعم الأكبر للمريخ في الفترة السابقة 
 ** حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية رد بقوة علي الحاقدين والفاشلين من خلال حوار مطول اجري معه 
 ** جيتا تايب يا حليلك والفؤاد ملكوه غيرك 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** إقالة مجلس الفشل المريخي مطلب شعبي .سير سير  يا كبير نحن جنودك للتصحيح




*

----------

